# Portable waste tank on rear "bumper".



## Cheeseburger (5 mo ago)

First I will add the disclaimer on the rear bumper. most rv's have the square on back used for storing the dump tube and a spare tire. their not a "bumper" and cannot carry more than 150lbs max (mine). I have a 2021 Winnebago 2108DS micro minne. it came with the spare mounted on the rear square. 

my holding tanks are 25 gal, I use a 36 gal camco portable waste tank because I did not want any possibility of overfilling one when I need to use it as well as the bigger one comes with 4 wheels and a strong tow bar. 

I wanted to carry the tank on the rear and made some modifications I thought I would post to possibly help another camper. the tank is great, I modified the wheels before ever even using it to steel centers and solid rubber tires. drilled and cotterpinned on. 

I bought the camco rear mount arms. and as is, these are much to flimsy to be worry free having it back there. I welded 5 more 3/4" sqaure tubes set apart per the distance required for my size tank, then some side gusset brackets at the arms radius, and lastly tack welded the u bolts to the square tube, and tack welded the arms to the top of the rear "bumper". its super strong and worry free to have back there. 

I wanted less weight on the rear not more. so I removed the spare tire bracket and spare and used the b&l under mount cable assy and moved the spare up front due to my 2108DS has a perfect recessed cavity up there to tuck the tire in to. didnt want to really but I did mount it with access from the drivers side because my gas line was in the way on the passenger side and I did not want to hassle with new line and re-routing it. my luck is such when I have a flat its no doubt on that side anyway lol. 

I now have a lighter weight on the rear than the spare was,






















and the big 36 gal tank no longer takes the space in my truck bed!


----------



## Cheeseburger (5 mo ago)

.......my spare tire is up front for better weight distribution and mounted in the frame cavity I was fortunet to access. note for anyone wanting to use the b&l under mount: its a good unit but check your clearance first as the mount assembly will cost you around 5" of depth before you ever even have the tire on. see pic, if you don't have a cavity as I did it probably will be to low for you. mine is actually 2" higher than my rear axles. very happy with it. the off road package on my 2108DS has a high stance as well. one other note for the tire mount is you will want to use a 2nd thru bolt on the slider assy to stiffen it up more.


----------

